# Inverters



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Thinking of buying an inverter for when we are off ehu - is it possible to charge electric toothbrushes with one?

Zube


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes.

It is also possible to break the charger with the wrong combination of inverter and toothbrush charger :-(

Dave


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Zube said:


> Thinking of buying an inverter for when we are off ehu - is it possible to charge electric toothbrushes with one?
> 
> Zube


Basic answer - yes

however its not that simple as you need to think about battery power, inverter size, sensitivity of toothbrush charger etc. It seems an expensive thing to do if its just for the toothbrush but I guess you want to use 240v for other things - right?

In simple terms add up the wattage of all the 240v appliances you think you might use, remembering to allow a little flexibility and then before you buy one check up on what battery power you have available. You will need more battery power than a single battery supplied as standard.

There are those on here that will advise getting the smallest inverter and those that advise getting one man enough for the job - my advice is get one at least 1000w so that you have room to expand


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I have 2 no 120 amp batteries linked together, a 3000 watt inverter a 160 watt? solar panel, plus two grand kids who use and bring electrical stuff like they are at home, have Sky playing on the telly if they are watching it or not and a wife who is always putting things in the microwave.

If I tripled everything I still couldn't keep up with the lec, I need a big long wire plugged in home to have a hope of keeping up with the power drain :roll: ..

From the post you can deduce we wild camp every where!.

God bless Honda!.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

A 3 watt requirement to a 3000 watt solution in a handful of posts with no intervention from the OP. That's inflation for you 

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Zube said:


> is it possible to charge electric toothbrushes with one?
> 
> Zube


A few times, maybe.... :lol:

read through this authoritative > Guide < toothbrushes get a mention about half way through :wink:


----------

